

Killer captca: These guys really don't like spam - toponium
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/killer-captcha-these-guys-really-dont-like-spam-2011034/

======
senko
Already discussed in <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2287980> as
mentioned in the geek.com article at the end.

